# Classcal Theme or pieces that evoke " Subrealism , oniric or psychedelic scenes "



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

*Classcal Theme or pieces that evoke " Subrealism , oniric or psychedelic scenes "*

Hi ,

I like classical and also Jazz . In kind of jazz denomined " Jazz the Third Stream " this is 
a kind of jazz fussion to classical music. I dont looking for something like this. 
Im lookin classical music with some psychedelic traces or something that evoke 
subrealism , oniric or mystic atmospheres.

Today Im listening Gennadi Rozhdestvensky for my first time , and maybe this is nor the same 
that im looking for but after listen his music I wonder this question.

Thanks


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

You might be interested in Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_ and _Prometheus:The Poem of Fire_, which to me conjures up a lot of psychedelic imagery. Scriabin associated music with colour and was doing light shows more than 50 years before Pink Floyd were! 

Hector Berlioz's _Symphonie fantastique_ is another good one. Leonard Bernstein described it as being the first example of psychedelia in music. Berlioz was known to have written part of it under the influence of opium. The whole thing is sort of a trip.

Lastly, I'd recommend Gustav Holst's _The Planets_. Definitely another one that conjures up a lot of colourful imagery.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Messiaen - Jardin du sommeil d'amour





Not surreal but certainly this is certainly an oneiric piece of music.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Scriabin's piano sonatas 5-10 I would include as well. Plus Vers la Flamme.

Besides Scriabin, I find Debussy's "L'isle Joyeuse" somewhat psychedelic as well. And a lot of Szymanowski, including Mythes (nr 1, nr 2, nr 3), Metopes (nr 1, nr 2, nr 3)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hombre777 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I like classical and also Jazz . In kind of jazz denomined " Jazz the Third Stream " this is
> a kind of jazz fussion to classical music. I dont looking for something like this.
> ...


Just some random ideas which popped into my head when I read your post

Noone really has a clue how to play early music, but one approach is to bring out the hallucinatory, trippy, dreamy qualities. A very good example of this style is from the ensemble Tetrakis, in their recordings of music of the Chantilly codex.

Dreams in music is a major element of the aesthetics of late renaissance keyboard works, from Sweelinck via Scheidemann through to Byrd. They were called "Fantasies" You may like to try to get hold of Pieter van Dijk's excellent performance of Sweelinck's Fantasy SwVW 260.

Chant, when it's performed meaningfully, can have oneric qualities. If you're interested I'll find references to recordings which show what I mean - be warned, most chant recordings are more like performances for a singinging competition than genuine acts of deep poetry. Finding good, poetic as opposed to technically accurate, chant recordings is not easy.

When I first heard Blandine Verlet's second recording of François Couperin's Les Pavots (the poppies)I thought it was so oneric that Couperin must have been writing about morphine!

When Bob van Asperen plays Louis Couperin's Tombeau for Blancrocher he seems to be in some quasi-hypnotic state, so intense, so focused.

Thinking now of more recent music, I suggest you try Stockhausen's "Natural Durations", La Monte Young's Well Tuned Piano, Morton Feldman's second Quartet and Luc Ferrari's early electronic pieces like Presque Rien. I'm sure someone else will find tons of examples from Cage, this is very much what he was about, but I don't have time to try to remember which are the most clear examples.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Terry Riley's _In C_ comes immediately to mind as a psychedelic piece. There are many recordings, and each is fairly different since much is left up to the players. Many can be found on YouTube and Spotify.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anything in the neo-Romantic vein like Nielsen feels kinda psychedelic to me honestly.


----------

